# The hell of hell



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 22, 2009)

(Brooks, "The Golden Key to Open Hidden Treasures")

And as there are a diversity of torments in hell, 
so the torments of hell are everlasting. 

"Depart from Me, you who are cursed, into the eternal
fire prepared for the Devil and his angels!" Mt. 25:41

The sentence which shall be passed upon them, is eternal.


God Himself, who damns them, is eternal. 

The prison and chains which hold them, are eternal. 

The worm which gnaws them, is eternal. 

The fire which torments them, is eternal. 

Grievous is the torment of the damned—for the bitterness 
of the punishments. It is more grievous—for the diversity 
of the punishments. But it is most grievous—for the eternity 
of the punishments! 

If, after so many millions of years as there are drops in 
the ocean, there might be a deliverance out of hell—this 
would yield a little ease, a little comfort to the damned. 
Oh, but this word Eternity! Eternity! Eternity! this word 
Everlasting! Everlasting! Everlasting! this word Forever! 
Forever! Forever! will even break the hearts of the 
damned in ten thousand pieces! 

Suppose that the whole world were turned into a mountain of 
sand, and that a little bird should come once every thousand 
years and carry away from that heap, one grain of sand. What 
an infinite number of years would be spent before this great 
mountain of sand would be fetched away! Just so—if a man 
should lie in everlasting burnings so long a time as this, and 
then have an end of his woe—it would give some ease, some 
hope, and some comfort to him. But when that immortal bird 
shall have carried away this great mountain of sand—a thousand 
times over and over—alas, alas, sinful man shall be as far from 
the end of his anguish and torment as ever he was! He shall be 
no nearer coming out of hell, than he was the very first moment 
that he entered into hell! 

Suppose, say others, that a man were to endure the 
torments of hell as many years—as there are . . .
sands on the sea-shore,
drops of water in the sea,
stars in the heavens, 
leaves on the trees,
blades of grass on the ground
—yet he would comfort himself with this poor thought, 
"Well, there will come a day when my misery and torment 
shall certainly have an end." 
But woe and alas! this word, "Forever! Forever! Forever!" 
will fill the hearts of the damned with the greatest . . .
horror and terror,
anger and rage,
bewilderment and astonishment!

If the fire of hell were terminable, it might be tolerable. But 
being endless, it must needs be easeless, and remediless. 

The eternity of hell—is the hell of hell. 

The damned shall live as long in hell—as 
long as God Himself shall live in heaven!

"The reprobate shall have . . .
punishment without pity;
misery without mercy,
sorrow without support,
crying without compassion,
mischief without measure, and
torment without end!" 

“And they will go away into eternal punishment,
but the righteous into eternal life.” Matthew 25:46 

All the pains, torments, curse, and wrath which were 
due to the elect—fell on Christ, until divine justice was 
fully satisfied. "For God did not appoint us to suffer 
wrath but to receive salvation through our Lord Jesus 
Christ." 1 Thes. 5:9. Oh, exalt that Christ! Oh, extol 
that Savior, who has saved you from that eternal wrath!

-----Added 6/22/2009 at 12:54:35 EST-----

Another stick to heat hell

(Thomas Watson, "The Mischief of Sin")

See what vast treasures of wrath are laid up for unrepentant
sinners. "Because of your stubbornness and your unrepentant 
heart, you are storing up wrath against yourself for the day 
of God's wrath, when His righteous judgment will be revealed." 
Romans 2:5

As guilt increases—so does wrath. Every sin committed, is 
another stick to heat hell—and make it burn the hotter! 

It is a thing to be lamented—that men should live in the 
world, only to increase their torments in hell. While they 
commit new sins, they are burdening themselves with 
more iron chains, which will be so heavy at last, that 
they will not be able to bear them—or avoid them. 

Oh, sinner! Know that for every sin, you are only adding 
to your torment! Every dish Satan serves you—will 
only increase your fatal reckoning, and make your 
condemnation heavier. 

Every sin is a drop of oil upon hell's eternal furnace!


----------

